# Race Face XY Sattelstütze gebrochen



## Nobbi64 (9. November 2007)

Hallo Rocky und Race Face Kenner!

habe ein kleines Problem!!!

Bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt (Rocky Element) ist mir meine Race Face XY Sattelstütze gebrochen. Gekauft habe ich mir diese im Sommer 2006. Leider habe ich, trotz intensiver Suche, die Rechnung nicht gefunden.  
Es kann doch nicht sein, daß eine Sattelstütze für die ich ca. 100 Euro bezahlt habe nach 15 Monaten den Geist aufgibt oder?? Ich gehöre schon zu den älteren Fahrern und in den 25 Jahre in denen ich auf Straße und Gelände unterwegs bin ist mir noch nie eine Sattelstütze gebrochen (und diese haben noch nicht mal 1/3 der XY gekostet). 
Der Internethändler will von mir die Rechnung habe um etwas zu unternehmen!!! 
Was meint Ihr wie soll ich vorgehen ? Soll ich vielleicht Race Face direkt anschreiben????   

Gruß Nobbi 

p.s. Bin so richtig Sauer


----------



## Dämon__ (9. November 2007)

Ohne Rechnung wirst du da wohl Pech haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (9. November 2007)

Nettes, freundliches Schreiben an bikeaction, mit der Bitte um Kulanz. Wenn nach deren Prüfung ein Materialfehler vorliegt, kann ich mir durchaus eine Entscheidung zu deinen Gunsten vorstellen.


----------



## Nobbi64 (9. November 2007)

o.k.
Da werde ich meinen Zorn ein wenig zügeln und denen eine gaaaaaanz
liebe mail schreiben.  
Mal schauen ob etwas dabei herauskommt!  

Nobbi


----------



## decolocsta (9. November 2007)

Kannst du vllt. ein Bild hochladen, würde mich interessieren....


----------



## Nobbi64 (9. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Kannst du vllt. ein Bild hochladen, würde mich interessieren....




werde ich heute Abend tun!!!


----------



## Nobbi64 (9. November 2007)

so ich hoffe man kann den Riss erkennen!







Gruß nobbi


----------



## nuts (9. November 2007)

lol


----------

